# Kind of Business you will open if you move to Hurghada



## samertalat

What kind of business would you open if you moved to Hurghada ?
Would like to hear from people that opened a business there ?
No matter what kind of business , Price for rental ? Or what would it run to buy one , I mean to buy the property ? Do you need a special Visa for opening one ? What kind of a Visa you need for work permit ? Residence Visa Etc......
Like to hera from people that did succeed in there business and others that did not and had to close down , It will give me and adea of what goes good there , Yes location is important I know that , Not a real big business , just something to kill our time , keep us busy so I don't get bored all day long at home.
My wife was thinking a Lebanese Restaurant , But its a very hard work and I do not want to spend the rest of my life in restaurants .
Regards and God Bless
Samer


----------



## GM1

Why don't you visit Hurghada first??


----------



## samertalat

GM1 said:


> Why don't you visit Hurghada first??


I will i just wanted to have some idea . I cant now since my wife is in her first steps of pregnancy and she is in bed for the first 15 days, Cant leave her alone.
I will visit and I have all the time as long as I am alive to look , travel,buy Etc.
Regards
Samer


----------



## Horus

HEY when I am moving to Sharm I am going to try my best to open a gym, however I had also thought from a business development perspective as I also speak German to help the local shop keepers with various marketing strategies to bring more people in the shop and hold a mini class on the culture and ethos of England, and Germany, major cities and "Brit" phrases. I would also try and liase with sign makers and try and do some web design. Meetings would also be set up to talk about sales strategies, best practice and the psychology of selling and motivation. Plenty of potential but I need to go in easy! Once that's going I would want to recruit English people to help bring people into the shops. That's all in addition to my existing health and fitness business.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> HEY when I am moving to Sharm I am going to try my best to open a gym, however I had also thought from a business development perspective as I also speak German to help the local shop keepers with various marketing strategies to bring more people in the shop and hold a mini class on the culture and ethos of England, and Germany, major cities and "Brit" phrases. I would also try and liase with sign makers and try and do some web design. Meetings would also be set up to talk about sales strategies, best practice and the psychology of selling and motivation. Plenty of potential but I need to go in easy! Once that's going I would want to recruit English people to help bring people into the shops. That's all in addition to my existing health and fitness business.




Ok.. enough is enough.. We know you want to open a gym etc but you cannot constantly promote what you are going to do. You can of course upgrade to premium membership and advertise in the classified section.

Maiden


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> Ok.. enough is enough.. We know you want to open a gym etc but you cannot constantly promote what you are going to do. You can of course upgrade to premium membership and advertise in the classified section.
> 
> Maiden


Hey you got the wrong end of the falafel 

I am not promoting or advertising anything this is a business idea just edit the thread if it breaks guidelines I am a hyper guy do you now know why I exclude coffee and sugar from my diet?

...and no peeps I am not looking for staff and I am more than capable to network in resort

I can assure you I actually have more than enough money AND a steady income not to even lift my finger however I want to keep busy

...Just for that I am not even advertising my speedos any longer either and have deleted the photos from my desktop FOREVER

I was going to open the one and only Papyrus Museum as well but when I opened the Yellow Pages I stopped counting at 500 

I could always open it as A1 Papyrus though so it appears at the front hmmmm wood statue of Anubis anyone? 500LE don't tell anyone


----------

